# A Haunter Valentine gift?



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

After having a conversation with my dear haunter boyfriend I decided to ask others 
What would be a good or perfect valentines day gift be for a haunter?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The obvious - body parts 
Nothing says love like a bucky or bloody heart.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check this link:

http://allthegoreydetails.blogspot.com/2010/02/valentine-ideas-for-your-spooky-sweetie.html

This item is not currently available, but how hard would it be to personalize a pillowcase with creepy images and hearts for Valentines Day?

http://www.gifts.com/search/product...ooky-Faces-Halloween-Pillowcase?prodID=133058


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

I should have specified. I've already asked him if he'd prefer anything and exchanged ideas.

I'm just curious as to what others consider a good halloween gift that sort also fits with Vday.


----------

